# Artikelverwaltung für Eplan



## Heinz (9 Dezember 2004)

Auf der Seite www.epless.eat-engineer.de ist ein von uns entwickeltes Produkt beschreiben, das eine Ergänzung der Artikelverwaltung für Eplan darstellt.

Es bietet folgende Vorteile:
1.) Die Artikeleingabe kann ohne Eplan-Nutzung erfolgen
2.) Produktgruppen können gehalten werden und bei Bedarf nach Eplan exportiert werden (Beispiel Klemmen von Phoenix oder Weidmüller)
3.) Vollständiger Vergleich der Daten von Eplan und Epless, der Benutzer kann die Daten im Eplan oder in Epless ändern und zusammenfahren.


----------



## Znarf (9 Dezember 2004)

Hi Heinz!
In welchem Bereich liegen die Kosten für euer Epless?

Gruß

Znarf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Heinz,

das Programm sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Ich werde es mal meinen Kollegen und meinem Chef vorschlagen. Vertreibt ihr diese Software auch direkt über Wiechers & Partner?

@Znarf,
Der Preis ist auf der genannten hp zu finden.


Gruss, Onkel


PS:
Wo, bzw. bei welchen Herstellern, bekommt man kostenlos Artikelstammdaten für Eplan?


----------



## Znarf (9 Dezember 2004)

@Onkel

Vielen Dank, habe den Preis beim ersten Überflug nicht gleich gefunden.
Werde auch bei meinem Chef mal vorsprechen, ob da was zu machen ist.

Gruß

Znarf


----------



## Heinz (9 Dezember 2004)

Einige Zusatzinfos

Das Programm ist von uns entwickelt worden, weil unsere Kunden Stammdaten fordern. Zum anderen ist der Dongle nicht belegt.

Das Produkt wird nicht über Eplan (ehemals Wiechers & Partner) vertrieben. Alleinvertrieb durch uns.

Ankopplungen an andere Systeme sind möglich.


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2004)

also ich kann auch nirgendwo einen preis finden.
lasst ich bitte nicht dumm sterben, schreibt ihn einfach hier rein oder linkt die seite...


----------



## Kurt (10 Dezember 2004)

Epless Artikelverwaltung 149,00€ ex TAX

im PDF von HIER


----------

